# Rally/Meet Page



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm sure I used to see a page with about a years worth of Rallys displayed, this was easy to browse and see when rallys and meets were happening. Ive been looking today and on the Rally page I can only find a search box. If I dont know what rallys are on, this search page is next to useless and requires a lot of guesswork.

What am I missing, thanks


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Jim

If you go to the main mhf front page (click on the logo top left) and scroll down, the whole program is on there.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Snelly said:


> Jim
> 
> If you go to the main mhf front page (click on the logo top left) and scroll down, the whole program is on there.


Doesn,t work for me mate. Post the URL of the page that lists the rallys and meets, thanks


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Jim 
As Shane said it is on this page

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/

Which is the main page

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=64

Is the page for each different rally

If you change the 64 for another no say 97

Rarely the first page does not show all items on it, if this happens I just reload page.

Are you using the mobile version of MHF?

Steve


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Sorrys guys, I'm not thick, honest.

I can find the rally page, if I KNOW the name of the rally I can put it in the search page, easy. What if I dont know the name of a rally? How will I know that it exists? My question is .. Where can I browse the list of rallys. I have done this before I'm sure.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Is this what you are after?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rally

HTH

Bryan


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

Thats the one, thanks. I couldnt find a link to this anywhere on the home page. It bookmarked now. Thanks again


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Jim I had exactly the same problem the cure is to go into your profile and you will see a box that will say helia or slim selct helia and* save *and the meets will appear o the main page again, you have been viewing the slim version, this happened on all three of my PCs and i hadnt changed anything
Geo


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

That worked a treat, the home page looks much more interesting now.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Geo said:


> Hi Jim I had exactly the same problem the cure is to go into your profile and you will see a box that will say helia or slim selct helia and* save *and the meets will appear o the main page again, you have been viewing the slim version, this happened on all three of my PCs and i hadnt changed anything
> Geo


Hi George,

Would this "slim" version be more suitable for the laptop, ie, allowing a speedier download due to less information on the page?

Jock.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

I guess so Jock and there is even a slimer version to down load if you want I think its just text, on here somwhere,the Mods will know


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Geo said:


> I guess so Jock and there is even a slimer version to down load if you want I think its just text, on here somwhere,the Mods will know


Cheers George.

Right then Moddies, over to you. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Jock.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Whilst were on thw subject of things going missing!! whos nicked my number of posts figure, I dont appear to have made any, am I talking to myself Helloooooooooooooooooo anyone out there :lol: 
Geo


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Maybe you lost them, when they removed your "Staff Status"!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

All 1642 of them. :lol: 

Jock.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh my God staff status lost too 8O ,wheres the nearest tall building :lol: 
Geo
Unfair dissmisal!!!!!


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jock
For the mobile version go to the Main Site front page, look at the left hand side, you will see a block marked "home"... About 5 lines down is a title "MHF Mobile". Just click that, download it and you are set.
I copied it into favourites so that when I am away I can start it from my favourites and I then get onto MHF without downloading the main site....
Hopefully it will cost me less and be quicker......
HTH

Keith

Ps Geo
Guess someone found that dark place then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Keith,

It is certainly a lot quicker too.

I shall try it next time I am on the laptop.

Jock.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

click on home for the main page and scroll down passed the posts and camp sites and its the next on the page near the bottom but not always so if its not there repeat the above


----------

